# Seaway challenge first leg grenville fish and game club



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*seaway*

yup...me and the big kids will be there,,along with some new faces we shot inside with this year.

Great course set up with great people..:wink:

Andy

:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Let's just hope the rain forecast is wrong. Shot Napanee last year in a driving rainstorm, 40 below and 100 MPH winds, ain't playing that game anymore. Only thing that was more fun than that was setting my hair on fire and beating it out with a stick.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

oh so thats what happened to you bobby...lol lol can`t wait first out door ya hoooo.... we`ll be there weather permitting..


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

peregrine82 said:


> Let's just hope the rain forecast is wrong. Shot Napanee last year in a driving rainstorm, 40 below and 100 MPH winds, ain't playing that game anymore. Only thing that was more fun than that was setting my hair on fire and beating it out with a stick.


I remember that one Bobby. After watching Danny shoot at the 40 yard elk and hit him in the hind quarters it makes you think (why). Took me a week to dry out lol.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

CK it was a caribou and it was about 42.5 yrds.It was cold and windy.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

But it was still fun...wet or not, going to be there


----------



## spark1973 (Nov 24, 2005)

How's the course, rubber boots again?


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

hopefully two starting stages and not one where it took forever to start your round like last year hopefully looked into


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

crkelly said:


> I remember that one Bobby. After watching Danny shoot at the 40 yard elk and hit him in the hind quarters it makes you think (why). Took me a week to dry out lol.


 At least he hit it Charles, I got hit with a gust of wind and I think my arrow is still in the air. Forecast is looking better lets keep our fingers crossed. I plan on coming down with at least 4 others. I guess Dan gets to dress in red and white, just not "the" red and white.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Yup backup at target one was a hour and half before you started out and then slow going... 2 loops of 20 and end up at club house for lunch easier and food prep is easier as well..then start out again much better....... if you end up in the bush for lunch then you can`t work your way back on the second loop as people still coming out and you would cross paths ..complete kaos.. just a thought... hope executive is listening .. thanks peter for the idea...


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

We dont have two loops of 20 we have one loop of 40. No matter how we do it people are going to be waiting at some point.Shotgun start leaves people all over the course for lunch.My suggestion is get there early and be done by noon. I will take the first start time 7:30. If we run two legs ending in the middle for lunch no one would be able to start their second half before everyone was done their first. If we number the targets like this 1,20,2,19,3,18,4,17,5.... and did two legs returning to the club house for lunch would mean twice the walking for you Ted.Open to suggestions. for those that havent been to the course it is shaped in a big U with lunch area in the middle and start and finish at the club house. I am just a messenger and will forward good ideas to the proper people.Paul


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Paul as you asked..... my suggestion is as posted 2 loops of 20 and end each loop at club house for lunch and when you send teams out stagger them to either a then b course so you have twice the number of teams on the courses at the beginning for the same time.. I think this club did have a 2 loop course and we ate lunch at club house before..If I remember correctly...I mention this only because of the large number of shooters for this series which is a GOOD THING ...for archery.. 140 plus... lunch at the club house makes prep easier and alot less work and not running out of food and drinks as you don`t have to send atv to get it its there in fridge.. KISS method....lol lol


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Got to go with Ted and Peter on this one. What if you were to start an A and B course in the centre of the field across from the club house. One swings right the other left and meets for lunch at the same place. Just my two cents guy's. Great shoot in any case.


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

See what i can do will relay the info on to Angel. Sounds o.k to me just wont be able to start your second half untill everyone has finished their first half what should be the cut off time for starting your first half?


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

I sent the eamil to Angel think it should work out fine. Start in the field and run two seperate courses A and B. targets will be labeled on the right of the trail 1-10 and on the left of the trail 11-20. so basically you will skip every second target and shoot it on your way back to the clubhouse for lunch.basically two seperate loops.It should really help with wait times.Will let everyone know how it turns out. I will also try to walk the course tommorow to check things out. I am sure that rubber boots will be needed.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Gonna be a busy lunch for lee
Jmho

Personely I think the grenville shot is not as prone to delays as some of the other shoots in the challenge 
If u run two sides I think there will be to large of a delay to start the second side 
If u have people that have started late

Tink


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

I think most of the clubs can run a shoot with very little setbacks and Grenville is certainly no exception. Some of the clubs have been overwhelmed with the amount of shooters from the Seaway Challenge and it has lead to some time issues. Myself I would rather do some walking for 10 or 15 minutes than wait for an hour and a half. In the long run i will go with the flow. I also give credit to the club and it's members for their willingness to experiment with other options. Still a great club and look forward to the shoot.


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

I havent got the go ahead yet. But as I see it there should not be delays starting your second round as everyone should be well beyond target one on both legs by the time the first guys are done eating lunch.All we can do is try it.I did not get a chance to walk the course today but would recommend rubber boots for sure.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Just a few days away can`t wait anybody want to get my arrows then I only need short boots lol lol randy be nice now...lol lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

hey paul can I bring my atv if I have to walk full course twice ... just a thought from an old man??????


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Old man!!!!! Age is just a number sonny. Btw, the weather forecast is getting better and better, 20 degrees and very light rain if any. If it holds up will be leaving at 5:15, hopefully arrive 8:30.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Bobby I`m so old now I don`t even buy green bananas lol lol


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Could somebody inform me where is the place exactly. I would try to go, i am from Montreal.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

I just find it on Internet and it's to fare......... 2.30 h. traveling


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Here you go Punctualdeer,

The Grenville Fish & Game Club is located at 2596 Campbell Road North just north of the Town of Prescott, Ontario. Take Exit 716 off Highway 401, and go north on Edward St. (Highway 18) to MacIntosh Rd. Turn west and continue until the road ends at Campbell Road North. Turn north and the club is on your left hand side (West) at 2596 Campbell Rd. N. Put the address (2596 Campbell Road, Prescott, ON) in Google maps for a visual.

Cheers


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

wellis1840 said:


> Here you go Punctualdeer,
> 
> The Grenville Fish & Game Club is located at 2596 Campbell Road North just north of the Town of Prescott, Ontario. Take Exit 716 off Highway 401, and go north on Edward St. (Highway 18) to MacIntosh Rd. Turn west and continue until the road ends at Campbell Road North. Turn north and the club is on your left hand side (West) at 2596 Campbell Rd. N. Put the address (2596 Campbell Road, Prescott, ON) in Google maps for a visual.
> 
> Cheers


What no postal code for his gps Mr. Bill ? lol


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Weather is looking very nice. Can't wait to get outdoors and see some of our archery friends after a long winter.


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

Course is all set. Two legs as short as we could make them due to the wet conditions in the bush. The walking trail is nice and dry but rubber boots will be needed for some of the targets. Hope all can make it. see you tommorow.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

ont.deerhunter said:


> Course is all set. Two legs as short as we could make them due to the wet conditions in the bush. The walking trail is nice and dry but rubber boots will be needed for some of the targets. Hope all can make it. see you tommorow.


Paul,

Wanted to thank you, and the remainder of the volunteer club members from Grenville, for a great day! You have a great facility, and the course was a fun one. 3 of us made the trip out today, one shooting his first tournament. We had a blast, tons of smiles.

Kudos.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

This was my 3rd year at this shoot and its still on my list of top 3 nicest outdoor courses. iI was disapointed to here we werent going to eat in the middle of the course out in the woods because that was pretty cool , but i was pretty happy to eat inside and warm up a little at lunch time today lol. thanks guys for hosting a great shoot :thumbs_up:smile:


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks to the Grenville Club for hosting a great shoot yet again, great job!

Andy - Good shooting bud, glad to see it! BTW keep your head up this coming Sunday, you've got a target on your back lol.

Bri - Glad to see team Hoyt took out team Bowtech, better eat your Wheaties though for next Sunday

Dean - i can't believe you put up with us for the whole day, you've got nerves of steel, either that or you were wearing ear plugs all days lol

Cheers,

Nuge


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

it was lots of fun....funny that i have a target on my back...standards are getting pretty low then. lol
i might have lost 5 bucks...but it was worth it

andy


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

excellent day course lay out superb.... hats off to club... we shot high numbers first and absolutely no back up right from the get go and in the afternoon low numbers the same at one point we thought we where the only ones on course and last ones out there ..Layout was challenging for sure small critters took their toll on the scores for everybody lol lol


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Kudos to Grenville for hosting a great shoot for the opening of the 3D season. Challenging course that made you think. Best part was the weather cooperated and made the day even better.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Had a blast,
Hats off to all the organizers and and folks that laided out the course
And the only thing else I need to say is I'm on my way back so u all better keep lookin over u backs
Because the freight train is a commin

Lol


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

Great day had a blast well laid out course and challenging too. kudos to Grenville for hosting a great shoot.


Mike


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

hotwheels said:


> Had a blast,
> Hats off to all the organizers and and folks that laided out the course
> And the only thing else I need to say is I'm on my way back so u all better keep lookin over u backs
> Because the freight train is a commin
> ...



I hope so, just make sure you don't get derailed again lol.


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice to see some of the old crowd and alot of new faces great day had by all


----------



## Crimson_Arrow (Jun 10, 2010)

Great day and a lot of fun! 
Andy, Nuge, n Tink - many thanks and u r all good lads ( yeah even Tink no matter what the wanted posters say...lol.. ) 
Team Bowtech will be back!! Never under estimate your opponent....
Thanks to Grenville Archery, well done.


----------



## arrowpuller (May 14, 2007)

Great shoot at grenville...nice layout for a course...congrats to them
squirrel has got to go
do they post scores anywhere????


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

Great course and really nice club all around. I thought the squirrel was great, it was that freakin buffalo that has to go! Scores should be up on seaway website, but I imagine it will take a few days.


----------

